# Just Sad



## Steph (Feb 25, 2010)

My husband and I have been together since high school (17 years) and he recently left me for another woman. I miss my best friend.


----------



## hyndsight1 (Jan 28, 2010)

Sorry to hear Steph,

I don't know if it's any consolation at this point, but you have come to the right place. I was at first a skeptic during my first dark days, but soon found that this was the one place I could come to talk and be heard and supported without judgement. You truly are in good company here. Feel free to share your story, and let us help you if we can.


----------



## sue1168 (Feb 25, 2010)

So sorry Steph,

My husband just recently left me (December). We started dating when he was 17 and I was 20. When we were 20 and 23, we got married and were married for 6 years. We divorced and remarried in November 2006 and just 3 years later, he's left...again...because I found out he was texting some woman. I know how you feel. When you've invested half of your life in someone, it leaves a huge, gaping hole that nothing can fill. Don't loose hope because the grass is not always greener on the other side. Blessings to you!


----------



## Steph (Feb 25, 2010)

Thanks for the posts. It is nice to know that others can relate. My situation is so complicated as I am sure they all are. We had our first child while still in high school. We now have 2 more. 3 in all. I love my family so much. They have been my whole world! I have fought so hard to make this work. I am sure that my husband has a sexual addiction. I have dealt with a lot in the 17 years we have been together. He talks to women on the internet and has tried to talk inappropriatly to all of my female friends and family. Through all of his eratic and hurtful behavior I never thought he would leave me because I knew he loved me. I know it is unhealthy and I accepted things I should not have. But he is different in person than he is on the internet. I guess its a jekyl and hyde kinda deal. It's hard to explain to others and not sound crazy lol. I was not expecting his announcement that he didnt want to be married anymore and when I found a gift from his gf a few days later I made him leave. I know this isn't fixable but I have spent half of my life with this man. We have never gone a day without speaking. We have a great life and really great kids. He knows me better than anyone in this world. I just don't know what to do with myself!


----------



## boarderwayne (Feb 14, 2010)

Sorry for what's happening to you, I hate seeing others going through what I myself am experiencing, no one should feel the way so many of us on this forum do. I understand what you mean, it's hard enough to loose your spouse but to throw on the fact that they're also your best friend, which is the case with most/all of us, feels twice as hard. Some days I find myself missing my W and others just my best friend or but most often it's both. I can't really give much advice because I'm still trying to figure it out myself, but know that everyone on this site is very helpful and supportive. Hang in there and keep posting.


----------



## Feelingalone (Apr 22, 2009)

Steph,

You've only mentioned a few things about your situation, but the most obvious is your comment about his talking on the internet and inappropriate comments to your female friends and family and let it slide. So you enabled him by not putting your foot down and creating a boundary for him. Now you have by asking him to leave so never let him break that boundary again. It is a start. I'm not being judgmental -- just honest. But now you realize it. A good book for you would be Divorce Busters. You've already started down the path the book would suggest. Just keep it up. 

And remember now you need to focus on you. Do some things for you. Do one thing a day for you.

Welcome and sorry we meet under these circumstances.

Peace.


----------



## Carefulthoughts (Jan 21, 2010)

I am sorry your here but as FA said nice to meet you.


----------



## Hurtssomuch (Jan 2, 2010)

Sorry for what you are going through. My H has left me also. We have been together for 20 years and married for 13 years. It is the hardest thing I have ever gone through. It has only been 1 month since he left so it is still new for me. I don't have much advice to give right now just wanted to let you know that you are not alone. Keep posting and reading others post as they do help.

Wishing you the best and know we are here for you.


----------

